# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Përse nuk mund të mbyll dot temën qe kam nisur vetë?

## Albmaster

Si ka mundesi qe ne nje teme ku une e kam hapur i pari (Dmth jam administratori i temes) tashme nuk me del me option per ta mbyllur si teme ?

Flm

----------


## Peniel

Vetëm moderatorët, Smod dhe Administratorët mund të modifikojnë temat dhe jo hapësit e saj. Kontaktoni me moderatorin e forumit ku hapët temën ose me një nga personat që kanë akses në atë forum.



Kalofsh mirë.

----------


## Albmaster

Jam i sigurt se me pare kush isha ne grupin e SuperOperatoreve e kisha kete mundesi te mbyllja nje teme qe hapja vete !! Shume e cuditshme po me duket ose ky opzion eshte hequr pasi me pare kam mbyllur tema qe kam hapur vete.

Albmaster

----------


## Bledari

Albmaster, tema jote nuk eshte mbyllur por ti nuk ke te drejt ta shohesh ndoshta pasi ajo teme eshte ne nje nenforum privat per Superoperatoret dhe ti i tille nuk je me dhe prandaj nuk ke dot ket mundesi

----------


## Albmaster

Bledari as ti as moderatorja me siper nuk e kuptuat per cfare kishte te bente pyetja.Nejse flm gjithesesi pergjigjen e mora nga dikush tjeter...

Ciao

----------


## Darius

Albmaster ti ke mundesi te besh nje numer te kufizuar komandash brenda nje kohe fare te shkurter nga momenti i postimit. Dritarja kohore eshte dicka tek 5 min. Mbas ketij limit nuk ben dot me asnje ndryshim. Ja pse njehere e ke patur kete mundesi ndersa here tjeter nuk ka funksionuar. Fakti i te qenit sop ne chat nuk te jept asnje akses administrativ pervec qenies ne nje nenforum privat te rezervuar vetem per sop.

----------


## Albmaster

> Albmaster ti ke mundesi te besh nje numer te kufizuar komandash brenda nje kohe fare te shkurter nga momenti i postimit. Dritarja kohore eshte dicka tek 5 min. Mbas ketij limit nuk ben dot me asnje ndryshim. Ja pse njehere e ke patur kete mundesi ndersa here tjeter nuk ka funksionuar. Fakti i te qenit sop ne chat nuk te jept asnje akses administrativ pervec qenies ne nje nenforum privat te rezervuar vetem per sop.



Darius jam shume i sigurt pasi kam mbyllur nje teme tek "Shtypi i Dites" qe kisha pothuajse 2 jave qe e kisha postuar....

----------


## Darius

Atehere gabimisht kur te eshte dhene aksesi ne nenforumin privat te sop-ve do te jete dhene dhe ndonje akses minimal administrativ. Gje qe vone ose eshte pare dhe riparuar ose e ke humbur mbas heqjes nga nenforumi privat i sop-ve.

----------


## Albmaster

> Atehere gabimisht kur te eshte dhene aksesi ne nenforumin privat te sop-ve do te jete dhene dhe ndonje akses minimal administrativ. Gje qe vone ose eshte pare dhe riparuar ose e ke humbur mbas heqjes nga nenforumi privat i sop-ve.


Ajo do jete Darius...mundesha vetem te mbyllja temat qe kisha hapur vete tek temat e tjera nuk kisha access fare per administratim...

----------

